# Couples Vacation



## JustAnotherMan (Jun 27, 2012)

We once took a vacation to a tropical island for a week and it was fantastic!!!

Now looking into another week away, just the 2 of us, tropical again.

Oh, been married 30 years...

Has anyone tried going to a resort with a nude beach to help jump start that stagnant sex life? My wife is a bit shy, but has said she would go. I am not sure she would actually get nude...LOL. Anyway, has anyone convinced a rather shy spouse to try this and was it fun and exciting?


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

As long as everybody else is nude,she will go nude.
The nice thing about these type of beaches is that people don't ogle you.
They may look , nod , smile etc.
There are all types of bodies there.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Wow....nude beach....adventurous! 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I did the nude beach thing a time or two.it was really great ALL kinds of bodies and not nearly as many supermodel types as you would think.I felt totally comfortable and loved every minute of it


----------



## MarriedMojo (Aug 19, 2012)

Sandals Royal Bahamian in Nassau might be a good choice. They have both clothed and nude (well...clothing optional) beaches. They also have 2 nice sized clothed pools. The "nude" beach is on the backside of the private island and to be honest there is usually nobody out there. The resort is adult only so it could just be the 2 of you. My wife and I didn't go completely nude but for some reason just knowing it was clothing optional made her rip her top off when she got on the beach. My point is that at least with a resort like this if you guys never actually get the nerve to try it you have plenty of other options to keep you busy.


----------



## Shiksa (Mar 2, 2012)

I've done the topless thing for about an hour. My nubile skin was fried even with spf1000000. Never again.


----------



## Feelingdown (Aug 13, 2012)

I have to ask, what is the appeal of a nude beach?

I don't really get it.

But yeah, vacations are always great. Just the two of you together with nobody and no thing in the world to bother you in a fun/romantic setting. 

Go away later this month myself, can't wait!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

i liked it bc it felt so natural and free.no restricting bathing suit squeezing you and when you get out of the water, you dry off quickly and don't have to sit in a damp bikini bottom for an hour.


----------



## JustAnotherMan (Jun 27, 2012)

Feelingdown said:


> I have to ask, what is the appeal of a nude beach?
> 
> I don't really get it.
> 
> ...


Nudist say that you just get used to everyone being naked. We've been married 30 years and never seen anyone else naked, there is going to be some "response" to the visual stimuli...LOL. 

I have often wondered what it would take to make my wife think about sex more and this seems to be a possiblity.


----------



## MarriedMojo (Aug 19, 2012)

JustAnotherMan said:


> Nudist say that you just get used to everyone being naked. We've been married 30 years and never seen anyone else naked, there is going to be some "response" to the visual stimuli...LOL.
> 
> I have often wondered what it would take to make my wife think about sex more and this seems to be a possibility.


I'm not sure if thats the kind of thing you want to do to spark a sexual response from her. Women are just wired differently and a nude beach is not about sex, its an appreciation of the human body in its most natural form both male and female. Its meant to be a freeing experience.

Just my .02.


----------



## Feelingdown (Aug 13, 2012)

JustAnotherMan said:


> Nudist say that you just get used to everyone being naked. We've been married 30 years and never seen anyone else naked, there is going to be some "response" to the visual stimuli...LOL.
> 
> I have often wondered what it would take to make my wife think about sex more and this seems to be a possiblity.


Not sure a nudist beach is the way to go though. Unattractive couples could make you cringe and the very attractive ones could make you insecure.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

i'd never go to a nude beach to stimulate a mood for sex.Although,it DOES make me feel extremely sensual and free which in turn makes me want sex a lot more than usual.it could work


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> i'd never go to a nude beach to stimulate a mood for sex.*Although,it DOES make me feel extremely sensual and free which in turn makes me want sex a lot more than usual.it could work*


:iagree:

Its different because it makes her loose her inhibitions.
A lot of women have a little exhibitionist side to them.
It feels a bit sensual.
That's the effect it had on my wife.


----------



## JustAnotherMan (Jun 27, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> i'd never go to a nude beach to stimulate a mood for sex.Although,it DOES make me feel extremely sensual and free which in turn makes me want sex a lot more than usual.it could work


:smthumbup: :iagree:

See that is what i am hoping for. I just want her to be comfortable being nude and seeing that there are all shapes and sizes of people that enjoy the freedom of the nude beach. I want her to be more confident in who she is and not what she looks like or her body image.


----------



## romydonald (Sep 3, 2012)

nice idea man please tell us if you go


----------



## suspiciousOfPeople (Sep 5, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> As long as everybody else is nude,she will go nude.
> The nice thing about these type of beaches is that people don't ogle you.
> They may look , nod , smile etc.
> There are all types of bodies there.


I would suggest a swinger cruise. Before everyone jumps on and attacks me. You dont have to have sex with anyone, and no one will touch you or your wife unless you give the permission. the atmosphere is very sexually charged and you can lay out naked on the pool decks enjoying a mai tai.

My wife and I have been on three cruises. One was a plain jane cruise the other two were swingers cruises. We will NEVER do another plain jane cruis. We have booked another swingers cruise for November 2018.

You only live once Live it Up!!


----------



## romydonald (Sep 3, 2012)

suspiciousOfPeople said:


> I would suggest a swinger cruise. Before everyone jumps on and attacks me. You dont have to have sex with anyone, and no one will touch you or your wife unless you give the permission. the atmosphere is very sexually charged and you can lay out naked on the pool decks enjoying a mai tai.
> 
> My wife and I have been on three cruises. One was a plain jane cruise the other two were swingers cruises. We will NEVER do another plain jane cruis. We have booked another swingers cruise for November 2018.
> 
> You only live once Live it Up!!


can you tell us more details about this type of cruise "swingers cruise "


----------



## suspiciousOfPeople (Sep 5, 2012)

romydonald said:


> can you tell us more details about this type of cruise "swingers cruise "


Its just like a normal cruise on a normal cruise ship (like freedom of the sea or radiance) except there are only couples no kids no singles. Couple is defined as Male and female. The cruise staff is the same as that that would be on a normal cruise ship they are however, much nicer. I think they are nicer because of the atmosphere. No single men at all. You will see naked people you will see people having sex. The folks on the cruises weve been on were of all sizes shapes and colors and the ages were from 21 years old on up.

The first swingers cruise we went on had 2500 guests (it sold out) & all there to have fun. The November 2013 cruise will have 3600 people on it.

We were a little nervous on the first day of our first cruise but quickly lost most inhibitions. It was more fun then we have ever had on a vacation!


----------



## romydonald (Sep 3, 2012)

suspiciousOfPeople said:


> Its just like a normal cruise on a normal cruise ship (like freedom of the sea or radiance) except there are only couples no kids no singles. Couple is defined as Male and female. The cruise staff is the same as that that would be on a normal cruise ship they are however, much nicer. I think they are nicer because of the atmosphere. No single men at all. You will see naked people you will see people having sex. The folks on the cruises weve been on were of all sizes shapes and colors and the ages were from 21 years old on up.
> 
> The first swingers cruise we went on had 2500 guests (it sold out) & all there to have fun. The November 2013 cruise will have 3600 people on it.
> 
> We were a little nervous on the first day of our first cruise but quickly lost most inhibitions. It was more fun then we have ever had on a vacation!



how many days ??
what is cost ??
I think it is nice ???


----------



## suspiciousOfPeople (Sep 5, 2012)

romydonald said:


> how many days ??
> what is cost ??
> I think it is nice ???


google search it. Im not a salesman. sorry


----------



## romydonald (Sep 3, 2012)

suspiciousOfPeople said:


> google search it. Im not a salesman. sorry


I am sorry 

but if you can help us why not ?

I need more details ?


----------



## MarriedMojo (Aug 19, 2012)

OP are you guys even in to swinging? I can't say that I would want my first experience with swingers to be trapped on a boat for several days. My wife and I are not into that but we know several couples that are and to each their own. If she is having trouble being sexual with you, it may be way to much for her to see not just naked people but people just romping around ****ing the crap out of each other all the time. You would also need to set boundries because swinging is not just about your love for eachother, others may try to join in the fun as well and that needs to be discussed. Maybe start with a local swinger club around you and see what the experience is like first.


----------



## romydonald (Sep 3, 2012)

any one try day or more in nude resort ?


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

romydonald said:


> any one try day or more in nude resort ?


Hedonism II, 
Jamaica .


----------



## Randy52 (Oct 15, 2011)

We schedule at least 1 week every year at a "clothing optional" venue. Our favorite islands are Jamaica and St Martin, tho there are some very nice nudist resorts in Florida and Arizona. Your wife will probably be surprised at how easy and natural it is to be nude in that environment.

I also agree with Married Mojo....if you aren't into the swinging scene, a swinger's cruise would NOT be the place for a first time nudist experience.


----------



## suspiciousOfPeople (Sep 5, 2012)

JustAnotherMan said:


> Nudist say that you just get used to everyone being naked. We've been married 30 years and never seen anyone else naked, there is going to be some "response" to the visual stimuli...LOL.
> 
> I have often wondered what it would take to make my wife think about sex more and this seems to be a possiblity.


You do/will become comfortable. The first time I went to a nude beach (in europe) was when I was a young teenager. Yes, you guessed it I was walking around hard as a rock. It eventually went away.


----------



## JustAnotherMan (Jun 27, 2012)

My intention is to have a place my wife can be a bit bold and loosen up sexually with me. She will not go for a swinging resort or venue...LOL...it may be in my fantasy life, but not in reality.

I am also skeptical of clothing optional beaches as places most horny men go to see woman and just anything naked.

The idea of a couples resort with clothing optional is most appealing. :smthumbup:

Any others expirences such a resort?


----------



## suspiciousOfPeople (Sep 5, 2012)

the swingers cruise is a more sexually open environment. The nudist resort/beach might not be as sexually open. The other thing about nudists beaches are the single male gawkers. I would not want creepy single dudes staring at me or the Mrs. LOL


----------



## CondorTX19 (Jun 19, 2012)

My late wife and I went to Hedonism in Jamaica back in the mid 90’s it was great. There were both nude and clothing beaches. They had special 1 day cruises that were all nude and other activities as well. Hedonism is a very nice and fun place to go. The Nude cruise sounds like a fun trip also.


----------



## lawlessolpharte (Oct 13, 2012)

cruisenude.com has nude cruises and the ones we have been on are not swinger


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

If you go to Maui...it is worth the time to go to Little Beach. It is a liberating and fun thing to do alone or with your spouse. You will see all kinds of body types....all very natural in a gorgeous setting! It is not about sex, but about enjoying being totally open and uninhibited for a change. 

My Avatar picture just so happens to be from Little Beach... I love it there!!


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> Hedonism II,
> Jamaica .


Ahhh...that place brings back some nice memories for me when I was young, single and crazy back in the late 80s. Some real doozies went on down there.


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

JustAnotherMan said:


> My intention is to have a place my wife can be a bit bold and loosen up sexually with me. She will not go for a swinging resort or venue...LOL...it may be in my fantasy life, but not in reality.
> 
> I am also skeptical of clothing optional beaches as places most horny men go to see woman and just anything naked.
> 
> The idea of a couples resort with clothing optional is most appealing. :smthumbup:


This is exactly why i suggested the same to my Mrs ..... despite giving birth to two boys in recent years she has an incredible body and i am always reassuring her how great she looks. A resort like this i'm sure once she sees the guys gawking at her she'll realize i wasn't just saying these " nice " things about her cause im her H ???



suspiciousOfPeople said:


> the swingers cruise is a more sexually open environment. The nudist resort/beach might not be as sexually open. The other thing about nudists beaches are the single male gawkers. I would not want creepy single dudes staring at me or the Mrs. LOL


At first i also felt strange about creepy single dudes staring at my Mrs but at the end of the day ...... she'll be taking the elevator with me and back to our room 



lawlessolpharte said:


> cruisenude.com has nude cruises and the ones we have been on are not swinger


Thank you !!!


----------



## lawlessolpharte (Oct 13, 2012)

Wife and I a re long time nudists, Some comments, yup, the nude beaches attract the gawkers and perves. We quit going to nude beaches. Nudist resorts are much different, especially the ones approved by AANR. Approval by them means approved for families. In many resorts single males arent even allowed in. Go to AANR | Nudist | American Association for Nude Recreation and there is a state by state listing. We have done several all inclusive couples resorts in the caribbean (Hedo 2 is good) amd while we are not swingers be aware that the "activities" are going on. We highly reccommend you try nudism just once. The freedom is great. without clothes everyone is equal, no one cares your age, shape, weight, infirmities etc etc. And also for the guys, in over 30 years unless the guy was sleeping I have never seen an erection at the family resorts, it just doesnt happen.


----------

